
Aerial LIDAR scans to 3D printing - sytelus
https://github.com/marian42/pointcloudprinter
======
thomasfl
This reminds me of TerraFab
([http://terrafab.bengler.no/](http://terrafab.bengler.no/)). A Norwegian site
where users can zoom in on norwegian fjords, and press the order 3d print
button.

Edit: Someone has put up the Terrainator site
([https://terrainator.com/](https://terrainator.com/)) that generates 3D print
files from Google maps. It costs money and you have to 3d print the thing
yourself.

~~~
module0000
Does Slartibartfast know about this!? He was quite proud of those fjords..

------
donpdonp
fantastic! anyone have sources for USA lidar point clouds?

In related projects, this script takes a GeoTIFF (which usually comes from a
lidar pass) Digital Elevation Model, and renders it inside minetest
(opensource voxel game). [https://github.com/Gael-de-Sailly/geo-
mapgen#readme](https://github.com/Gael-de-Sailly/geo-mapgen#readme)

~~~
MonkeyDan
The National Map!
[https://viewer.nationalmap.gov/basic/](https://viewer.nationalmap.gov/basic/)

Kinda hard to use, though. You can find the raw data by state here:
ftp://rockyftp.cr.usgs.gov/vdelivery/Datasets/Staged/NED/LPC/projects/

------
JorgeGT
This looks very nice! I've been toying with open LIDAR data from my country
(0.5-1 points per m^2) in MeshLab but always got very noisy/spiky meshes.

~~~
namibj
There are a few solutions much better than the old tech used by meshlab.
Specifically, fssr[0], which does a more advanced and especially sample-
density-compensating variant of meshlab's poisson reconstruction, as well as
instant meshes[1], which does generic retopo, and is able to handle point
clouds, while still being _very_ fast and delivers surprisingly good low-poly
results (see for yourself).

[0]: [https://www.gcc.tu-
darmstadt.de/home/proj/fssr/index.en.jsp](https://www.gcc.tu-
darmstadt.de/home/proj/fssr/index.en.jsp) [1]:
[https://github.com/wjakob/instant-meshes](https://github.com/wjakob/instant-
meshes)

------
anotheryou
I want a photo of a print :)

------
polskibus
what's the cheapest way to get a lidar-scanning drone up and running?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I think LIDAR equipment is still the size of a dishwasher

~~~
newaccoutnas
Not at all, there are many very small and even solid state LIDAR scanners on
the market at an accessible cost

edit: Here's a review of 12 [https://www.dronezon.com/learn-about-drones-
quadcopters/best...](https://www.dronezon.com/learn-about-drones-
quadcopters/best-lidar-sensors-for-drones-great-uses-for-lidar-sensors/)

